# Classical Musicians of Yesterday -> Score Composers Today???



## Xepa (Jan 26, 2009)

Hmmm, there hasn't been anyone really famous in contemporary orchestral music for composing for exclusively music purposes. Would it be fair to say that the closest equivalent of great composers back in the day would be today's score composers for movies and other media? People like Thomas Newton. I'm just curious because I'm not really engaged into the community as much as you guys are; i'm just an avid fan of classical music. So i'd love to be enlightened on the brilliant minds of today.

Kind of like how the famous artists back then would probably be in the advertising industry today.


----------



## Herzeleide (Feb 25, 2008)

Really famous? It's because of the cleft between pop and 'high' art these days.

Thomas Adès is famous in select circles of the classical music world. But unfortunately, the historicism that has been increasing and encroaching since the end of the 18th century has taken over to the extent that most classical musicians aren't that interested in contemporary classical music


----------



## Chi_townPhilly (Apr 21, 2007)

In my occasional capacity of highly unofficial TalkClassical archivist, I'd like to present the following highly relevant *thread* on roughly this very subject. If memory serves, it got a little "lively," but that discussion led to the establishment of the "Movie Corner" sub-forum.


----------

